# Algae problem :( Photos included



## Jamess (25 Dec 2010)

Hey guys, iv'e been having a algae issue crop up on me and i wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to what to do? the tanks a rio 180 with 2 externals (tetratec ex700 and eheim ecco) flow is around 1100lph i think. The lights are 2 45w T5 and are on 6 hours a day, no dosing or co2 however im seriously considering going full E.I pressurised etc. Substrate is 18l Aquasoil and a few kg of sand, this is pretty much seperated. Live stock is 10 neons and 5 otos (can only ever see 3 at a time though)

Photos -






















EDIT: Edited the syntax to reveal photos inline - ceg4048.


----------



## Jamess (25 Dec 2010)

Cant figure out this posting photos thing :/


----------



## Angus (25 Dec 2010)

just post em with a direct link, then use the img caps at each end of the direct link.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Dec 2010)

Jamess said:
			
		

> tanks a rio 180 with 2 externals (tetratec ex700 and eheim ecco) flow is around 1100lph i think, no dosing or co2 however im seriously considering going full E.I pressurised etc. quote]
> 
> 
> Jamess
> ...


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2010)

Jamess said:
			
		

> Cant figure out this posting photos thing :/


Hi Mate
Use http://photobucket.com/
If i can use it.......anyone can.  
I'm no computer buff or photo genius.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jan 2011)

Hi,
     Photos have been fixed. Click the edit button to see the change in syntax.

As Paul quite rightly mentions;
"lights are 2X 45w T5 and are on 6 hours a day, no dosing or co2" = "a algae issue crop up on me"

Fix the ingredients in the above formula and then get back to us.

Cheers,


----------

